# Holy RO Batman



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I am getting all set to do my first saltwater mix and with any luck I should have my water all nicely mixed by this time next year .

I am using a newly purchased RO filter and DEAR GOD to say its taking a while to fill my buckes would be the understatement of the year 

I have 60 psi going into the unit and a flow restrictor on the drain line and I am using warm water and let me tell you it has been just over 1/2 hr and I have roughly 2 gal . 

Is this commen ? What if anything ( short of getting a 50 gal presure tank ) can I do to speed things along ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

warm water? If its too warm, you will nuke the membrane.

It depends on how many GPH the membrane is rated for. If its only a 75g per day unit, well, thats all you should get! (pretty close to what you are saying, 3 gallons an hour)

Also, learn it now!

NOTHING GOOD HAPPENS FAST!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get this one

http://www.reefwater.net/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_79&product_id=14

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

